# How to raise a moral child



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Στους γονείς αυτού του φόρουμ, όσους μεγαλώνουν παιδιά:

Raising a Moral Child
By ADAM GRANT
The tactics are different from those used for encouraging achievement.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 15, 2014)

Χαίρομαι που η επιστήμη επιβεβαιώνει την αποτελεσματικότητα του τρόπου ανατροφής που ακολουθώ για τα παιδιά - όλου του κόσμου, όχι μόνο το δικό μου. Βλέπετε ανήκω σε αυτούς που θεωρούν ότι όλα τα παιδιά είναι ευθύνη όλων των ενηλίκων και έχω πάντα κατά νου ότι τα "ανατρέφω", ακόμη και αν δεν είναι "δικά μου" αλλά είναι π.χ. η μικρανεψιά μου, η βαφτιστήρα μου, η φίλη της κόρης μου ή το παιδάκι που συναντήσαμε μια φορά στην παιδική χαρά.

Ειδικά αυτό που λέει ότι είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό να του λες "είσαι καλό παιδί" παρά "αυτό που έκανες ήταν πολύ καλό" το έχω καταλάβει χωρίς να μου το πει κανείς και το εφαρμόζω κατά κόρον, με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ακόμη και βραχυπρόθεσμα, ακόμη και άμεσα μπορείς να δεις αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά.


----------

